# mystery bumper parts left over after TB / W-pump install? 2000 GLX station wagon



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

mystery bumper parts left over after TB / W-pump install? 2000 GLX station wagon Today

http://spfhs68.com/vw/tb/mystery2.JPG
http://spfhs68.com/vw/tb/mystery3.JPG
http://spfhs68.com/vw/tb/mystery4.JPG

So I got it back together, but did not photo document the bumper install. 

AT LEAST I TINK THESE ARE BUMPER/COVER RELATED. They are shown right left, pretty sure about this.

I paged thry my Bentley, if they are there pls LMK, else pls LMK what these freaking parts are and where they go!!


----------



## alex4motion (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe it is fixed at this time but I think it is the part that hold the fenders to the rad / headlight support.


----------



## eg01349 (Apr 5, 2008)

spare parts! if you don't have parts leftover, you're doing it wrong!


----------



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

yep fized thx to the forums


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

is there a part# on that part


----------



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

part is buried now (assembled)


----------

